# Most Asked Question as a Mason



## Blake Bowden (Feb 25, 2009)

What's the funniest thing people have asked you?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 25, 2009)

What God we serve, and the most asked? What do we do in lodge?


----------



## rhitland (Feb 26, 2009)

IS there really hidden treasure? this is a common one for me but I think a half joking. I tell them if we had a pot of gold we would sure fix up this lodge.


----------



## WellArmedTiler (Feb 26, 2009)

Within my few short weeks, I've already been bombarded with questions about a New World Order.  One of my more impressionable college buddies is dead-set that I'm part of some ruling elite now.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Feb 27, 2009)

Here recently I have been asked many times about the NWO and 2012. I had one person ask me 'arent yall trying to take over the world?' I go "what do you mean trying to"


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 27, 2009)

Since I teacher 8th graders I get alot of questions about it..."so did they tell you where the treasure is?" to which I respond, if they did do you think I would still get up and come deal with you everyday? and the other question "are y'a'll trying to  take over theworld and I respond what do you mean trying?


----------



## Erik X (Feb 27, 2009)

I was asked if after we complete our 3rd degree can we then go join the Illuminati.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Feb 27, 2009)

there was a guy in the church that i grew up in and he said the same thing.  my dad got tired of him real quick and told him that when the masons do take over that he is going to require that evryone has a cat.  the guy looked at him funny and walked off.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought one of those metal  stamps so I can make "masonic pennies"... some of my paranoid co-workers find them on the desk everynow and then.  I just tell them someone must have been checking up on them.  

Ive also been known to say "Can I ask you a rather personal questions?" then before they reply sayt "Never mind, Ill just get on our website and look it up"


----------



## RJS (Feb 27, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I bought one of those metal  stamps so I can make "masonic pennies"... some of my paranoid co-workers find them on the desk everynow and then.  I just tell them someone must have been checking up on them.
> 
> Ive also been known to say "Can I ask you a rather personal questions?" then before they reply sayt "Never mind, Ill just get on our website and look it up"



That is funny stuff!


----------



## Robert Marshall (Feb 27, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I bought one of those metal  stamps so I can make "masonic pennies"... some of my paranoid co-workers find them on the desk everynow and then.  I just tell them someone must have been checking up on them.
> 
> Ive also been known to say "Can I ask you a rather personal questions?" then before they reply sayt "Never mind, Ill just get on our website and look it up"



 This is comedy at it's best. Hilarious!


----------



## Erik X (Feb 27, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> I bought one of those metal  stamps so I can make "masonic pennies"... some of my paranoid co-workers find them on the desk everynow and then.  I just tell them someone must have been checking up on them.
> 
> Ive also been known to say "Can I ask you a rather personal questions?" then before they reply sayt "Never mind, Ill just get on our website and look it up"



Ahahaha...I like it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2009)

Erik X said:


> I was asked if after we complete our 3rd degree can we then go join the Illuminati.



lol


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 15, 2009)

I keep getting asked where the Ark of the Covenant is.

I guess my friends watch way to much history channel...lol


----------



## MGM357 (Nov 15, 2009)

The taking over the world thing is pretty funny. Even my wife is tired of hearing that one. She says, "I wish yall would hurry up and take over, this place is going to hell in a handbasket".
 Masons running the world, it's hard enough to decide what to put on the menu.


----------



## lwdisney (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been asked if we do things with goats.  I say goats, llamas, alpacas, dogs, babies, small children, whatever we can find.  of course I've been asked about world domination, treasure and all that...and even jack the ripper.  its fun to make stuff up and tell people who are that gullible, to see their faces.


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 15, 2009)

What do you make stuff up?  I thought when we sell the traesure we WERE gonna take over the world.  Did somebody send out a new memo that i didn't get?  Man, I'm always the last to know.  Hippie, did you know about this?


----------



## RedTemplar (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually, the World Takeover is doing better than we planned.  We had enough money to buy GM, Chrysler, and Ford with the first bailout. But the 53rd degree Masons blocked the idea by admonishing the 33rds to back off for now and when the next bailout comes, which will be very soon, we will buy Wall St. for a song and take over the European Markets as well. Then, it will be on to China. Of course you know the real plan here is in code. Blake, can you handle the cole slaw?


----------



## ljlinson1206 (Nov 16, 2009)

Who's bringing the pea salad?


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 17, 2009)

True story. Our investigative committee was interviewing a candidate who just petitioned the lodge. This guy was being completely serious. When they asked why he wanted to be a mason he said so he could join the illuminati. I think you can guess what happened next.


----------



## JEbeling (Nov 17, 2009)

Love the Questions.. ! like where is the treasure of the Knights Templars.. ?


----------



## JTM (Nov 17, 2009)

Them: Masons are trying to take over the world.
Me: Oh really?
Them: Yea, they are everywhere, and they're in control over almost everything.
Me: That's odd, because I'm a mason, and I don't see that.
Them: What?? Well.  Um.  You have to be in the upper echelons to actually see everything.  You probably aren't high enough of a degree yet.
Me: Oh really.  What degree would that be?
Them: Well, maybe something like 25.  Maybe 28.
Me: Again, odd.  I'm 32 and I still don't see anything like you're talking about.
They are looking frantic at this point. 
Them: Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------

